# Eucalyptus (7TE) Wood Trim



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks to Rick for supplying these photos of a 2005 North American Phaeton. 
*Wood Palette*








*Eucalyptus Wood*
_With extended wood option_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eucalyptus (7TE) Wood Trim (PanEuropean)*

Thanks to Adrian for supplying these pictures of his 2005 Phaeton with Eucalyptus wood trim. The interior is sun beige, in Vienna leather.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Eucalyptus (PanEuropean)*

Michael, any chance you can get the interior/exterior color pictures re-hosted. Both from this thread and the others linked in the FAQ.
Patrick


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eucalyptus (paddyh)*

Hello Patrick:
I've replaced the photos you requested. If you see a thread with missing photos (*MY* missing photos), let me know and I'll re-host them on an 'as-requested' basis. It takes about 10 minutes per thread to re-host photos, which is why I have not sat down and done the entire Table of Contents.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Eucalyptus (7TE) Wood Trim (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
How do I determine my fabric code for my Phaeton. I know that the trim is the 7TE 
Eucalyptus Wood Trim
But I don't know the color code for the trim around the steering wheel. I was looking at some of the Wood wheels on German Ebay and a seller asked me the code for the brown on the steering wheel. 
Can you tell me what that is on the build sticker. 
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eucalyptus (Kcmover)*

Hi Larry:
The 'TE' on your build sticker - in rather large letters on the right hand side - indicates that the car has sun beige sensitive leather. But, I don't know offhand what the code is for the colour used on the top of the dashboard and the steering column (which would include the steering wheel itself). If you say it is 'brown', then that's close enough, there is only one brown *on a Phaeton*. The problem with buying the wood steering wheels off of eBay is that both Phaeton and Touareg steering wheels are the same size and shape, and the Phaeton and Touareg share *some *woods, but *no *leather colours.
I am going to hazard a guess that if the part number of the steering wheel offered for sale begins with '3D', that is sufficient to indicate that it is a Phaeton steering wheel. But, I am not 100% certain of this.
I have posted an excerpt from the parts catalog below. I think the part number you want would be a 3D0 419 091. But, I don't think the diagram contains sufficient information to establish what the part number suffix that includes both eucalyptus (your wood) and brown (your leather) is. My suggestion is that you ask the vendor to send you a photo of the part number on the steering wheel.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 8:01 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eucalyptus (PanEuropean)*

Larry: More info here.
Michael


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Eucalyptus (PanEuropean)*

Michael as always! Thanks for the info as I would like to find a wood wheel. There about many on the German ebay in the Gray. So it would be a great find for somebody who wants to do this up grade.
Larry


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Eucalyptus (Kcmover)*

I tried searching in English no luck. Do you need to type it in german? I'm gonna need help


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Eucalyptus (Reflect)*

Try going to eBay.de and searching for "VW PHAETON LENKRAD HOLZ"...
(There is currently one with Petrol Green leather here: 350190443815)


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Eucalyptus (CLMims)*

thank you Chris, i'll keep looking. im going to use babelfish to translate lol


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Eucalyptus (Reflect)*

(To be honest, I usually just type in "VW PHAETON" and then scroll through the pictures!)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*removing the trim*

anyone know how to remove the dashboard trim on the vents and between them. It appears that my clear coat has cracked and needs to be replaced or sanded and refinished. Any ideas?


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

ernieo said:


> anyone know how to remove the dashboard trim on the vents and between them. It appears that my clear coat has cracked and needs to be replaced or sanded and refinished. Any ideas?


The trim pieces have recently started to crack on mine as well. I suppose it's to be expected after almost 10 years. Unfortunately, sanding won't fix the problem. A crack in the lacquer goes all the way down to the wood, and the only solutions are to (A) live with it, or (B) order a replacement trim piece.

Unfortunately, the color of a replacement piece will most assuredly not match the rest of your trim. The shading varies car to car, and fades after years of exposure to sunlight. I've chosen just to live with the cracks, personally. But if you choose to go the replacement route, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## rapcape3 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Build Sticker*

Can someone please tell me where the Build Sticker is located on my 2004 phaeton?


----------



## rapcape3 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Build Sticker*

I located the Build Sticker. I am trying to determine the color of my wood trim. The code is TD. Does anyone know which trim it is?. I think it's Chestnut but not sure.


----------



## keith252 (Jun 25, 2013)

rapcape3 said:


> I located the Build Sticker. I am trying to determine the color of my wood trim. The code is TD. Does anyone know which trim it is?. I think it's Chestnut but not sure.


Hi, TD is a code for the seat covering, in this case wentilated Kristalgrau, you should be able to find the interior trim colour by looking in the "Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers" in the "sticky section"

keith


----------

